# President Clinton



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Shortly after President Bush took office, an old veteran approached the White house from the park across Pennsylvania Ave. where he'd been sitting on a park bench.

He spoke to the U.S. Marine standing guard and said, "I would like to go in and meet with President Clinton."

The marine looked at the vet and said, "Sir, Mr. Clinton is no longer President and no longer resides here."

The old vet said, "Okay," and walked away.

The following day, the same vet approached the White House and said to the same Marine,

"I would like to go in and meet with President Clinton."

The Marine again told the vet, "Sir, Mr. Clinton is no longer president and no longer resides here."

The vet thanked him and, again, just walked away.

The third day, the same vet approached the White house and spoke

to the very same U.S. Marine, saying "I would like to go in and meet with President Clinton."

The Marine, understandably agitated at this point, looked at the vet
and said, "Sir, this is the third day in a row that you have been here
asking to speak to Mr. Clinton; I've already told you that Mr. Clinton
is no longer the president and no longer resides here. Don't you understand??"

The old vet looked at the Marine and said, "Oh, I understand........I just love hearing it."

The Marine snapped to attention, saluted and said, "See you tomorrow, Sir!"


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Love it!!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

LOL :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Very funny! :lol:


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

Good one!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's GREAT!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have a chance to have dinner with Clinton in November. Don't know if I will attend or not. Never liked him as president but always thought he would be fun to party with. 

I met President Clinton and Bob Dole when they presidental debate was here in Hartford.

Good joke though


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

How much is he charging you to have dinner with him?


----------

